# Wireless Adapter for Dell Vostro Slim?



## initialKev

I recently moved to a new place that has wireless setup already so I bought a Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter because I was told it was compatible with my system (Dell Vostro Slim). So when it came time to install it I find out that the metal piece that replaces the PCI cover is the standard sized one and not a shorter one that my system needs.

I bought it on Amazon and have lost the receipt during the move so I can't return it.

Is there a place where I can buy just the shorter metal piece?

If not is there a wireless adapter that fits my system?


----------



## johnb35

You may be able to go to a local computer shop and they may have a low profile bracket that will work. 

If not, here are a couple that have the low profile bracket you need.  I highly recommend the first link though as you can set the antennae up high to get better signal.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166020

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166021


----------



## voyagerfan99

josongrace said:


> According to me,vostro 230s is very good because  its space-saving design to its ability to integrate with the latest Dell business hardware and services, the Vostro 230s Slim Tower provides a strong foundation for your small business to grow on.
> three points you should remember..
> 
> 1) Compact, thoughtful design — Space-saving form factor that sets up quickly and fits in almost anywhere; easily upgradable hardware designed for future-proof performance
> 2)Affordable desktop solution — "Plug-and-play" compatibility with a range of affordable Dell business printers and monitors
> 3) Backed by Dell Services — Full-service support options that can be customized to meet the unique needs of your small business



Go die spammer.

Anywho, just stick the card in the slot and mark where the top of the case is on the bracket. Then just snip the top of the bracket off.


----------

